# UberEats ABN?



## RedWings01

Hi, 

Signed up for uber eats and waiting on the crim check. I have an ABN currently as I believed you need one. From what I see you do need one but don't need to register for GST. Do I need to input my ABN on my uber account or do I just do it when I do my tax return next year? I don't exactly understand how it works, when I signed up for deliveroo etc they asked for my ABN upfront but uber hasnt.

Thank you sorry if question has been asked tried searching.


----------



## littlemissmaya

i had almost done this on my scooter which i had to sell. but nope no need for abn, they just want ID and vehicle documents if on car or motorbike/scooter:
https://www.uber.com/en-AU/drive/resources/ubereats-required-documents/


----------



## Instyle

There is an obligation with the ATO to have an ABN, however there is no need to supply it to Uber.

Please see active thread - https://uberpeople.net/threads/ubereats-tax-question.140802/


----------



## RedWings01

Instyle said:


> There is an obligation with the ATO to have an ABN, however there is no need to supply it to Uber.


Thank you. So I assume I will just need to quote it on my tax return next year?


----------

